#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 非洲土著馴化凶猛獵豹“大貓”“野人”成摯友

## wingwolf

來源： http://world.huanqiu.com/photo/2010-11/1249748.html

　　環球網記者李亮報道，有“沙漠殺手”之稱的非洲獵豹是非洲大陸上最爲凶猛的動物之一。但在非洲南部一家野生動物保護所中，三只獵豹被遊牧土著人所馴服，與人類親密無間，如同摯友。

　　據英國《每日郵報》11月11日文章報道，5年前，原本生活在非洲南部喀拉哈裏沙漠中的三只小獵豹由於母親被非法狩獵者殺死成爲“孤兒”。當地人發現後，將它們送往Naankuse野生動物保護所。

　　文章稱，這個保護所位於納米比亞，由動物保護者Marlice Van Vuuren建立，專門收留那些受傷的動物或孤獸，包括獅子、豹、野狗、狒狒。來自非洲原始部落——布須曼族的20多個土著則充當猛獸馴化者。在這些獨具天賦的馴獸師手下，原本凶猛的小獵豹們睡在手工睡袋上，與玩具老鼠玩耍。成年後，它們仍然常常在白天進入Marlice的房間看電視，晚上則出去沙漠中覓食。在布須曼人跨越沙漠勞動時，一公兩母三只獵豹則陪同左右，仿如摯友。

　　文章還介紹說，野生的非洲獵豹百米速度可達4.5秒，目前已經非常稀少，全世界只剩12000-15000頭。而馴服獵豹、目前仍過著遊牧及半開化生活的布須曼人同樣也正在消失，納米比亞的布須曼人已不足35000人。

----------


## mmcattee

哇~真好呢

原來獵豹也可以像小貓一樣親近人類呢~

不知道小時候的獵豹和貓長的像不像就是了XD

謝謝大大的資訊

----------

